# Care To Share an Article?



## BitofanInkling (Apr 16, 2010)

My forum, Notebook In Hand has got an articles section which is open to guest viewing. Found here: Articles, Interviews and Reviews - Notebook In Hand

I was wondering if any of you would be interested in sharing your articles with us? This is a good chance to rant about something you care about, and to practice writing articles.

It needs to be to do with some aspect of creativity (doesn't have to be writing), or be something that creative people would find interesting.
You do not need to join to share- you can get me to post it up for you.
You will be credited with your name or username, and any blog or website links you want up.
You're able to respond to any responses via guest posting.
You are free to post it anywhere else you want, and the article remains yours, but I can't control any first publication rights issues since it's in public.
It does not have to be of a professional quality.

If you don't have anything to share (or even if you do...) what topics would you like to see us cover in our articles section?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 17, 2010)

I am not very arts oriented but if you care to google me and look at my associated content page you are welcome to anything there so long as you give me credit. If it won't cut and paste let me know, it's probably archived somewhere. The "Long man" article might suit.


----------



## BitofanInkling (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow thanks! I'm going to use a few of them, they're awesome. I've linked to your associated content list of articles, I hope this is the credit that you wanted. If you want me to link to something else I can change it.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 18, 2010)

No problems, a link is great, my name would have done it for me.


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 18, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> I am not very arts oriented


 
I'd call making gloves out of elephant's ears arty.


----------

